# cosa vs. roba



## elemika

Buongiorno!
Cerco di capire la differenza tra "cosa" e "roba" 
per esempio, se parliamo della vita (umana):

La vita e' una cosa meravigliosa/ roba meravigliosa (strana, interessante, ecc...)

O non si dice cosi'?
Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

La vita è certamente una cosa meravigliosa, non si può dire sia una roba meravigliosa.

Un esempio che mi viene in mente in cui è più appropriato "roba", invece, riguarda la merce in vendita di un negoziante: "quel venditore ha della roba meravigliosa".

A volte la differenza sta nei regionalismi, credo che "roba" sia utilizzato molto più al nord che al sud.


----------



## matoupaschat

elemika said:


> Buongiorno!
> Cerco di capire la differenza tra "cosa" e "roba"
> per esempio, se parliamo della vita (umana):
> 
> La vita e' una cosa meravigliosa / roba meravigliosa (strana, interessante, ecc...)
> 
> O non si dice cosi'?
> 
> Grazie!


 
Dal Sabattini-Colletti :
*roba [rò-ba] s.f.*


• fam.
*1* Nome generico di tutto ciò che ha natura materiale, freq. con valore collettivo: _è tutta r. da buttare via_; _r. di valore_; _r. da mangiare_
*cosa [cò-sa] s.f.*


*1* Vocabolo generico che sostituisce un termine proprio, concreto o astratto, ricevendo determinazione dal contesto: _la c. migliore_; _le c. del mondo_
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## federicoft

Buongiorno a te.
Per completare le due risposte precedenti: _cosa_ può indicare sia un concetto astratto sia un'entità materiale. _Roba_ ha un significato intrinsecamente legato al materiale. Quindi: _la vita è una cosa meravigliosa_.

Un'ulteriore differenza: _cosa_ (al singolare) è usato per indicare sempre un singolo elemento. _Roba _è spesso usato per riferirsi ad un insieme di oggetti non meglio specificato. Ad esempio: _togli tutta la roba dal tavolo_. 

Ancora: _cosa _ha molti significati che _roba _non ha. Con _cosa_ ci si può riferire ad un fatto della vita (_mi è capitata una cosa incredibile_); un gesto, un'azione o un pensiero (_è stata una bella cosa da parte tua_; _fare le cose in grande_; _sapere molte cose_).

Ancora: _roba _è usato al Nord in molti significati nei quali si direbbe _cosa _in italiano neutro.


----------



## elemika

Grazie gc e matoupaschat!
Ho capito che nel mio esempio con la vita "roba" non va
 ma c'e' ancora qualche incertezza.
Dalle citazioni (grazie, matoupaschat) ho capito che per sostituire la parola di cui gia' abbiamo  parlato devo prendere "cosa": 
_Ho letto il tuo racconto , e' una cosa tanto meravigliosa!
_Si puo dire_:
Tutti i tuoi racconti sono una roba meravigliosa?
_E poi:_
Dovevo fare una roba ...ma non mi ricordo piu'
Dovevo fare una cosa...ma non mi ricordo piu'!
Devo fare una cosa... aiutami un po'
Devo fare una roba...aiutami un po'
?????
_Grazie

Grazie Federicoft  
ho letto la tua risposta un po' in ritardo,
tutto sta diventando piu' chiaro.


----------



## matoupaschat

elemika said:


> Si puo dire_:_
> _Tutti i tuoi racconti sono una roba meravigliosa? _, salvo che i racconti siano un oggetto, per es. un libro di particolare aspetto .
> E poi:
> _Dovevo fare una roba ...ma non mi ricordo piu' _
> _Dovevo fare una cosa...ma non mi ricordo piu'! _
> _Devo fare una cosa... aiutami un po' _
> _Devo fare una roba...aiutami un po' _
> _?????_


Ecco il link del Sabatini-Coletti online : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/index.shtml
Non vale il dizionario cartaceo, ma, a caval donato, ...
Ciao, ciao


----------



## elemika

Grazie per il vostro aiuto !
Ciao


----------



## mickeybrz

E ancora: "Bella roba!", espressione che indica / commenta un'azione eticamente scorretta.

"Ha vinto il concorso perché conosceva le domande in anticipo"
"Bella roba!"


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque al Nord "*roba*" si usa più spesso che nel Centro-Sud d'Italia, e anche una frase come "mi è capitata una roba" si può sentire nel linguaggio parlato.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Hai voglia! Io nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni uso praticamente solo _roba_


----------



## laurentius87

ElFrikiChino said:


> Hai voglia! Io nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni uso praticamente solo _roba_



Persino "la vita è una _roba _meravigliosa" si può sentire al Nord, chiaramente è un uso colloquiale...


----------



## Anaiss

Se posso aggiungere un dettaglio, non so se condiviso da tutti..
Nella mia esperienza, la differenza dei due termini è anche data dal contesto e da ciò che si vuole esprimere:

trovo che_ cosa_ abbia una connotazione sempre neutra, è un termine sempre "educato" e si può usare in situazioni formali e informali.

_Roba_ mi sembra più enfatico, abbastanza "rude" e tendo a sostituirlo a _cosa_ solo se mi trovo tra amici.

un saluto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Oggi devo fare due o tre robe" si sente spesso qui da me, ma sicuramente è molto dialettale.


----------



## ursu-lab

Va anche detto che "roba" in genere sottintende una connotazione negativa. 

Togli quella roba dal tavolo! -> dà fastidio
che roba! -> che storia! accidenti!
bella roba che hai fatto! -> è ironico, vuol dire che hai fatto un casino
cos'è quella roba lì? -> accozzaglia di oggetti indeterminati 
ho un sacco di roba da buttar via/regalare -> non mi serve più, sono totalmente superflue/inutili, se me le tolgo dai piedi sono più contenta.

La roba sta sempre per un insieme di oggetti o un oggetto indeterminato. La vita non è una roba né a Milano né a Napoli. E nemmeno un racconto. 
A parte il fatto che non userei nemmeno "cosa" per definire dei racconti:
i tuoi racconti sono una cosa meravigliosa 

L'espressione "(la vita)  è una cosa meravigliosa" si è diffusa dal celeberrimo film di Frank Capra, ma non è che si può usare per tutto.


Da non confondere comunque con la "roba" verghiana che è il patrimonio accumulato. Al nord non viene certo usata con quel significato.


----------



## Apina

Confermo che in Lombardia si dice "roba" o "cosa" quasi indifferentemente, ovviamente nel linguaggio colloquiale (quindi Elemika fai attenzione quando lo usi!).

Si usa anche il plurale "robe", ovviamente: _Succedono di quelle robe in sta piazza!_

Ciao

Apina


----------



## elemika

Vi ringrazio di cuore per i vostri commenti e per le spiegazioni perfette!



> _Roba_ ha un significato intrinsecamente legato al materiale...
> _Roba _è spesso usato per riferirsi ad un insieme di oggetti non meglio specificato


Adesso e' chiaro come funziona,
 per esempio nel decimo comandamento: non desiderare _la roba_ d'altri
o qui:
...La roba presa
non fece ostacolo;
che' col difendere
Corona e Chiesa
non resi mai
quel che rubai

Funziona benissimo anche nelle espressioni colorite (grazie Mickeybrz e Ursu-lab! )
Pero' ho capito che sia nelle lettere sia nella lingua parlata  devo pensarci due volte ad usarla 

Buon fine settimana a tutti,
ciao


----------



## Huginn

laurentius87 said:


> Persino "la vita è una _roba _meravigliosa" si può sentire al Nord, chiaramente è un uso colloquiale...



Non so voi ma a me (nato e cresciuto a Torino) una frase del genere fa alquanto accapponare la pelle! Chiaro esempio di come non si dovrebbe impiegare questo termine..qui in Piemonte, che io sappia, non lo si utilizza così indistintamente. 
A parte il significato intrinseco della parola legato a qualcosa di "materiale" ma allo stesso tempo indefinito, che può essere paragonato all'inglese "stuff" (es: _"quel nuovo negozio in centro ha della *roba* fantastica!"_ oppure _"ti dispiace togliere tutta quella *roba* dal tavolo?"_, o ancora "_ho trovato della *roba* verdastra nel barattolo di marmellata, è da buttare_"), si tratta di una parola usata più che altro in espressioni fisse a carattere idiomatico, ecco qualche esempio:

- _Cos'è 'sta roba?_ --> riferendosi a un qualcosa di imprecisato che non si riesce a ben decifrare

- _Che roba!/Guarda, non ti dico, una roba.._ --> indica qualcosa fuori dal comune se non al limite dell'incredibile e di conseguenza esprime stupore

- _Bella roba!_ --> tono ironico riferendosi a qualcosa che si disapprova

- _Sai che roba!_ --> duplice significato: forte entusiasmo per un qualcosa di particolarmente speciale che si prevede in un futuro prossimo (spesso di natura immaginaria), oppure molto più frequentemente, con tono ironico e derogatorio riferendosi a qualcosa che non suscita il minimo interesse/eccitamento in noi.


Ce ne sono probabilmente ancora un paio che adesso mi sfuggono, comunque non sono molte...
In definitiva: si può acquistare, spostare, vendere, trovare, bruciare, scaricare, ecc..della _"roba"_, nell'accezione "fisica" del termine, e in alcuni casi la si può ritrovare all'interno di espressioni di uso comune come quelle sopracitate...per tutte le altre situazioni conviene usare sempre "cosa".


----------

